# upsetting 'question' on formspring :(



## samface182

'youre so fucking annoying on babynbump. no joke'

or something along those lines.
who would write that? am i really that annoying? :wacko:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

dont worry hun. Ignore it xx


----------



## Moomad

What a nasty thing to say!!!! And what is formspring?


----------



## BrEeZeY

i dnt think ur annoyin hun!!! xx


----------



## trashit

I don't think you're annoying either sugar, don't worry about it. Gad, there's some bitches in the world... x


----------



## samface182

its made me feel shit! :(


----------



## blackrose

How mean !


----------



## supriseBump_x

I cant believe someone from here would post something like that!! Im pretty sure they wouldnt like it if someone was to say it to them!! 
Maybe change your settings to not allow anonymous posts? xxx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

theyd probs say the same about me.. I am the most annoying bugger you can come along on here lol... dont worry about it hun..... Their no biggy themselves... if they were...they'd of put their name!!!! Stupid people! Let it go straight over your head hunni xxxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:shrug: I would just ignore it if I were you hun, it's just hurtful and rude. It may not have been anyone on BnB anyway, it could just be a b*tch that has found out you are on BnB, as posts on BnB can be read by anyone, not just members. 

xoxox


----------



## AyaChan

I saw that. it was horrible, like I said in reply to it, I don't think your annoying, just ignore them. immature people.

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

How RUDE! im sorry :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

I don't think any one on here finds you annoying other than that one person that put that, so I wouldn't worry about it. :hugs:


----------



## AP

that is awful, :ignore: huni xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
i don't think your annoying,
just ignore that idiot :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

omg how horrible
i dont think ur annoying either hun :hugs:
just shows about the person if they didnt even leave their name

x


----------



## Lauraxamy

I have no idea what formspring is but can you not block people to stop them putting things like that again? They really aren't worth getting upset though, just some immature person :hugs: ignore them.


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: just ignore them hun! like someone said.. just proves they are childish that they couldnt even leave there name! x x


----------



## trashit

I just had one as well-

"Why are you so defensive? And just where do you get your "I know everything" complex from?" 
HAHA. 

Funny thing is, i love how these people do it anonymously. and if it is anyone on here, then they need to maybe focus on their children a bit more than mean formspring questions, idiots. x


----------



## jen1604

xx~Lor~xx said:


> :shrug: I would just ignore it if I were you hun, it's just hurtful and rude. It may not have been anyone on BnB anyway, it could just be a b*tch that has found out you are on BnB, as posts on BnB can be read by anyone, not just members.
> 
> xoxox

I agree,I can't see any of us on here saying that :nope: 

I don't find you annoying sweets,ignore it.
xxx


----------



## aob1013

If it wrote what I wanted to here, I'd be banned. Ellie, you are frigging fantastic, and Same so are you. Laugh at the little cowards .. Can't even leave their names :rofl:


----------



## aob1013

Ha cowards.


----------



## whiteprincess

ignore it hun :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Aw hun, ignore it.
They can't even leave their name, they obviously have nothing better to do than write something like that!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

How nasty!!! It's ridiculous that you're allowed to be anonymous on that sort of thing, because then people are bound to abuse it. I'd ignore it hun, they're just one idiot in amongst lots of people who DO like you! :hugs:


----------



## katekatekate

I dont know what formspring is, but it sounds like a bad idea for a website. 
I challenge the writer to come forward. Being a douchebag anonymously is boring and cowardly.


----------



## KrisKitten

Seriously messed up....agree with katekatekate - if you think your clever then dont, have the guts to say what u think against your own name, not go round tryin 2 upset someone without even standing up 4 it :nope::growlmad: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

oh and Sam ur not annoying hun :)
ANd Ellie :hugs: xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

yeh ignore them! some losers in the world tel them to F*** off haha! :haha:


----------



## Embo

Well they're tw*ts! Obviously have nothing better do to with their life's! 
Just ignore them! Sam I've never really spoken to you, but from what I've seen you are not annoying. And well Ellie your a superstar! :) and have the cutest baby around. 
I'll set Daddy Elvis on them if I knew who it was. xxx


----------



## Hayley90

thats so mean :nope:
i dont think you're annoying...i'm never in the teen section, but i don't think so :hugs:
maybe if you change your settings so only people who are logged in can ask you a question? i had that for a while, as soon as i switched it off i got abuse ha!! x


----------



## samface182

thanks girls :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## lily123

:o How rude!
:hugs: You're not annoying hun xxxxx
I really dislike formspring tbh :\ it's just an excuse for spineless bitchy people to have a go... i've tried to de-activated mine since receiving random abuse... was silly lol but i'm a whimp and cry rather easily nowadays lol.
xxxx


----------



## Lind3e

It's just pathetic really. Must get some sorta kick out of it - how sad lol nothing better to do with their time no? :L 

Don't let them upset u that's what they're tryin to do. Like most of these things it's probably down to jealousy and insecurity haha loserssss


----------



## AyaChan

just saw what else was written hun, ignore them, some people are so pathetic its unbelievable.

:hugs:

x


----------



## mandaa1220

How rude... how can someone be "annoying" on a forum full of people seeking advice? What an idiot - I hope they read this and feel stupid.


----------



## supriseBump_x

OMGGG i am actually in shock that someone from here could be that nasty!! *Who ever u are go grow up!! *
Id never expect someone from here to be as vicious as that :hugs: Dont take it to heart, the person obv has nothing better to do with their time than upset others. xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

:hug: 

x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wonder who said it, I don't think your annoying
whoever said it should just say so! 
how childish!


----------



## sarah0108

omg i really want to know who this is writing that to you! i just saw the other comment :growlmad: so pathetic 

im guessing this person has kids hence knowing you off bnb, meaning if they DO have kids they need to grow the hell up!

:hugs: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> omg i really want to know who this is writing that to you! i just saw the other comment :growlmad: so pathetic x

ohh me too I wanna know who it is :gun:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: detective mode 'ON' x


----------



## KrisKitten

:haha: they dont stand a chance! xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Aw, hon! I don't think you're annoying at all! :hugs:
Maybe it wasn't anybody on BnB? Maybe it was someone on fb that knows your on BnB or something just trying to piss you off?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Harsh. But, tbh... I'm surprised this sort of thing doesn't happen more? I thought as soon as I saw it that people would use it to take the P.


----------



## lily123

:o just saw the other comment... why are people such cowards?!?!
They should either speak up or naff off!
:hugs: please ignore them hun, they clearly have no life x


----------



## KrisKitten

i asked u a Q hun :) xxx


----------



## samface182

thanks for stickin up for me! lol. i really hope its not someone on bnb, and if it is, OWN UP!

i feel like im becoming a wee detective! 
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I actually had to search for you on fb to find out what all they said! (And because I just realized I didn't have you on there :dohh:) 
Ugh, people are so immature.
Don't sweat it dear, we love you!


----------



## aimee_1691

obviously they got nothing else to do hun, so they feel the need to waste sum time by posting stupid comments


----------



## samface182

geeez! the amount of questions i had from you ladies when i went on there! thanks! :D

im trying to make my way through them. yous are good at makin me think! haha
xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

what is formspring?? can someone link me i wanna see what it is! 

Is it like a webpage of yours and somone being a B*tch? Ignore them! Like everyone says, pretty cowardish, speak up o cowardly one!


----------



## nicholatmn

I had to make a new formspring since I was being harassed. :( my new one's username is nicholatmn like on here. :)


----------



## aimee_1691

owwww can someone send me questions please, Ask me anything https://formspring.me/Enviouss


----------



## blackrose

Im getting nasty questions now too :(


----------



## blackrose

What the fuck gave you an idea to call a child that .... :(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

blackrose said:


> Im getting nasty questions now too :(

Whats your address on teh site hun and I'll hjave a look :D
xx


----------



## blackrose

https://www.formspring.me/sineadcoyle

I only answered one of them as I dont want to give them reason to continue


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

https://www.formspring.me/Aidansmummy
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Done :D
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You dont have to answere it hun. Just what I think :D
xx


----------



## aob1013

It seems like Formspring is just an excuse for people to be immature :( .. it's so pathetic.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Whats sam face name on there??
xx


----------



## aob1013

Umm if you look for the formspring thread Heather everyone has posted their addys on there. I think it is on the first page of teen pregnancy xx


----------



## Hamsterlovin

blackrose said:


> What the fuck gave you an idea to call a child that .... :(

What a fool Aoibheann is a beautiful name! I doubt the person who wrote that Q is even an Irish speaker and can't even pronounce the name. I'm Irish and kno that it is a lovely sounding Irish name fit for a princess :winkwink:


----------



## blackrose

:hugs: thank you !


----------



## hopeandpray

i agree, irish too and love that name!:thumbup: im sorry but i may have to steal it and put it on my list :blush::haha:


----------



## blackrose

Ypur welcome to steal it :) Im proud of it . Where are you lovely Irish ladies from ?im from Kildare and dying to get to know more Irish girlies :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I have irish in my my grandad was irish :D
xx


----------



## blackrose

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I have irish in my my grandad was irish :D
> xx

Awesome haha :hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hence the name Aidan :)
xx


----------



## Hamsterlovin

blackrose said:


> Ypur welcome to steal it :) Im proud of it . Where are you lovely Irish ladies from ?im from Kildare and dying to get to know more Irish girlies :)

I'm from Dublin, YAY we can have our very own BnB Irish community goin on! :D haha xx


----------



## hopeandpray

i'm from offaly but living in dublin, dying to get to know more irish too. i know there are more of us lurking around here somewhere!


----------



## blackrose

Wow im really near Dublin too :)


----------



## Hamsterlovin

BnB Dublin meet!!! :D xx


----------



## blackrose

:happydance: Love it !


----------



## Hamsterlovin

blackrose said:


> :happydance: Love it !

Thatd be class!!! I don't have a baby but I am a wttt'er and would love a meet :D. Watch out a pm is coming your way.


----------



## hopeandpray

shocker's in dublin too


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Ahhh, sorry to hear people can be so horrid!! 
but you have the rest of us sticking up for you ladies!! i really hope it's NOT someone on BnB.. cause they deffo don't wanna be found out if it is!! 

i don't think your annoying :shrug: and if that person thinks you're sooo annnoying, then why bother reading your posts, not like anyone's forcing them to.. IDIOTS!! 

and i don't think it's a bad name, my sister gets it all the time, her name is Clodagh, and people are like that's weird.. it's not even weird!! (i have an irish family)
xxxx


----------



## blackrose

Thats my sisters name :)


----------



## bbyno1

noo way are u anoying:D
i really like u if that counts hehe:)

can u girls add me i just made an account now..bbyno1 is my username again x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

blackrose said:


> Thats my sisters name :)

haha :) that's strange.. 
it's not even unusual in england haha.. people are just soo thickk.. :) so i wouldn't worry, i think your daughter has a beautiful name.. and the person who said anything, was obviously to thick to realise.. and jelous cause they've got a boring name!
xxxx


----------



## Christine1993

don't let them bother you hun some people are just cowards and most probably jealous. my name on it is cllxx 

yes with the kisses lol every other bloody username was unavailable!

xx


----------



## AyaChan

looks like its my turn now, i had such a lame "question" though haha.

"Summer Rose is the ugliest, most used name Ive ever heard"

LOL

x


----------



## samface182

disabled my account. couldn't be arsed with it. someone is obviously stalking me on this, facebook and formspring. fuck it. wish people would just grow up!


----------



## AyaChan

aww hun, you should have just changed setting to not allowed anonymous posts!

dont let them ruin the fun :(

:hugs:

xx


----------



## nicholatmn

Omg! :(


----------



## samface182

they are obviously trying to make me paranoid about what im writing on here, but honestly, i dont care. they mentioned fob and my pals name in there last 'question'

it really is pathetic!


----------



## msp_teen

Your not annoying hun...just someone who is jealous of you obviously!


----------



## nicholatmn

You can change the settings so they have to show their user info! :D


----------



## trashit

Death to them all!


----------



## AyaChan

trashit said:


> Death to them all!

:rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

AyaChan said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> Death to them all!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I just realized how far along you are! :shock: You're so close to popping! :happydance:


----------



## AyaChan

:D I know its great :D, i honestly cannot wait :D


----------



## nicholatmn

I can't wait to see your baby!! :D :D


----------



## KrisKitten

lol when i read that nichola at first i thought u meant ellie coz her quote was first...was thinking your a bit late
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

KrisKitten said:


> lol when i read that nichola at first i thought u meant ellie coz her quote was first...was thinking your a bit late
> :rofl::rofl:

Okay, I can be a little slow at times, but I'm pretty sure I know about her 10lbs baby! :rofl:!! ;)


----------



## KrisKitten

:rofl:


----------



## Christine1993

allllllllll my family bar myself and my sister are fully irish (im half enlish and sisters half scottish) youre daughter has a beautiful name :) i love irish names, hense aidan is called aidan although now i ish i spelt it the irish way :( xx


----------



## lily123

Ohh i just got a very pleasant 'question' too...

"Why did u keep that baby? Id hav got rid of it by now."

I responded with -

"Why did you keep that ugly face? I'd have cut it off by now.
ask me stupid questions, i'll give you stupid answers."

Now usually i'd have got upset, but tbh, what a pathetic douchebag that person must be! x


----------



## trashit

Nah, he's more like 12 lb now 

Arghh fuckers! I want them all to die. x


----------



## trashit

P.S give them this treatment. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs


----------



## KrisKitten

Anyone seen the fishslapping dance?
Epic :thumbup: xxx


----------



## aob1013

Do you think it could be that '13' year old girl that got found out to be fake a few weeks ago? You know the one with pictures of a baby called 'olivia' but the pics were from google?! X


----------



## KrisKitten

oooh smart thinking :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Maddiee

what? i didn't know that. haha
i didn't know they caught someone


----------



## aob1013

Remember she had a right old swearing nasty attack on sb22!


----------



## KandG82

Wow. People are so rude and immature!! And it definetly sounds like jealousy to me!


----------



## Maddiee

no, i dont actually. was it on a thread?


----------



## aob1013

Yeah she posted pictures of her 'baby' but we all found them on google! I can't remember her username hmm


----------



## Maddiee

oh no. how awful. i didn't even know. 
google? really? some people are just down right rude.


----------



## aob1013

Yep, right bitch!! She went crazy and was spewing nasty stuff at everyone SO wouldn't be suprised if it is her!


----------



## Maddiee

damn. i wish i could read that conversation. just to be up to date 
in which case makes me agree, this could be revenge because you all foiled her plans of attention.


----------



## maceycat

Omg what a bitchy shit!


----------



## nicholatmn

Well, there is always a setting to get rid of anonymous questions. :)


----------



## maceycat

thedailymail said:


> Yep, right bitch!! She went crazy and was spewing nasty stuff at everyone SO wouldn't be suprised if it is her!

yeah her name was chloe, like mine :growlmad:

probably is, i dont have formspring but seen some of the comments.
thats really horrible :/


----------



## aob1013

maceycat said:


> Omg what a bitchy shit!

bitchy shit :rofl:

Never heard that one before!


----------



## maceycat

thedailymail said:


> maceycat said:
> 
> 
> Omg what a bitchy shit!
> 
> bitchy shit :rofl:
> 
> Never heard that one before!Click to expand...


hahah! yeah i just come out with some random crap!


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Some people really are bitches ! i really dont get why people can't say stuff to your face, they are annonymous, it really annoys me !

Are you ok now hun ?


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

maceycat said:


> Omg what a bitchy shit!

:haha:Haha Bitchy shit ! i have never head of that either xx


----------



## maceycat

Lizzieeeee x said:


> maceycat said:
> 
> 
> Omg what a bitchy shit!
> 
> :haha:Haha Bitchy shit ! i have never head of that either xxClick to expand...

yeah us people in ireland are just cool :D


----------



## aob1013

Lizzie, this shit ALWAYS comes out in the end though, we'll find out who it is .. i bet it is some we know and actually 'like'!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Does bitchy shit mean the shit likes to bitch at us? Literally, that would scare the shit out of me. :haha:


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

thedailymail said:


> Lizzie, this shit ALWAYS comes out in the end though, we'll find out who it is .. i bet it is some we know and actually 'like'!!

I know it always ends up being the people you least expect !


----------



## maceycat

Bitchy shit
hmmmm means whoever it is- she is a piece of shit and bitchy.
:) just something i tend to say.
well its really a horrible thing to do. but yeah @thedailymail, the truth will come out in the end.xo


----------



## nicholatmn

The truth will always prevail! MUAHAHA!

:blush: got carried away there. But yeah... it will! :)


----------



## EmandBub

Aw!
Don't listen to them. :winkwink:
They're just bitches.
And you're amazing. :happydance: x


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I don't know how old you are but i know that most people your age would just 'get rid' so you are an amazing person :D

Just ignore them hun, who ever it is, they are not worth the time it takes to read the comment

I hope you feel better xxxx


----------



## aob1013

I'm actually feeling quite excited about when it does come out eeeeee!


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol yeah I hope we find out soon, would be intresting to know!

Weirdest question I've been asked on Formspring was what my nationality was, because apparently I look greek :|


----------



## aob1013

Some weirdo crazy stuff happens on it. I know i know i know i always said i wouldn't but i just joined up! x


----------



## samface182

i opened my account back up and im not allowing anonymous posters! ask away girlies :)

ask me anything.. https://formspring.me/samfaceybum


----------



## AyaChan

is everyone else getting that stupid "question" where the person is like "tell samface182 I tried to help her blah blah blah tell her not to trust her friend of stupid FOB" ??

The person really needs to own up and get a grip IMO (Y)

x


----------



## Maddiee

i haven't. but i saw that on your page.


----------



## aob1013

So FECKING pathetic! It is just so hilarious watching this twat unfolding! hhahahah


----------



## Maddiee

i wish i knew who it was. i'd give them a peice of my mind. what they are doing is pathetic.


----------



## aob1013

We'll find out who they are, these people always slip up. BET it will be someone we know on here and chat to all the time!


----------



## aob1013

I'm starting to feel left out now, i want a mean comment! hahaha


----------



## rainbows_x

I haven't gotten a mean comment, but I got the comment that said "Tell samface182 that me (not_a_friend_or_foe) sent 2 messages to her & was trying to help her on formspring.The 2 rude ones she got at 1st wasnt me,it was someone else,probably her backstabing fob or slut friend.Thanx. From someone."

She doesn't even state who she is :| She said "Tell her it's not me" but we don't even know who she is lol :dohh: This person isn't the brightest of sparks me thinks!z


----------



## AyaChan

I'm pretty convinced that person is worried that we're onto her, which is why shes saying "not me".

I cant wait for her to accidently reveal herself, the cowardly bitch.


----------



## aob1013

It's going to come out wooooo!


----------



## EmandBub

Some people just have nothing to do with their time.
She probably doesn't have many REAL friends. :)
But seriously, Sam, don't take ANY notice!
You're lovely. :) x


----------



## Maddiee

It's going to be hilarous. It just an attention thing.


----------



## nicholatmn

If we all make it so no anonymous posts, he/she will have to post under a username. :)


----------



## Maddiee

Either that or stop posting altogether.


----------



## Pyrrhic

When you post up something like that, you leave yourself open to comments like you've received.

Saying that though, the person who is sitting behind their computer bitching about someone they don't know really needs to get a life. It's incredibly pathetic, and they must lead an incredibly boring and unfulfilled life if they need to bitch about people for fun.


----------



## aob1013

We just all think it's funny now! It will be someone we know quite well and 'like' i reckon!


----------



## Maddiee

Which is sad and upsetting.


----------



## aob1013

I hope it isn't someone i talk to loads i will be soooooo disappointed.


----------



## KrisKitten

i have a confession to make guys...
tis i Harold the 93 yr old man...:howdy:
dayam..caught out again :dohh:


----------



## samface182

KrisKitten said:


> i have a confession to make guys...
> tis i Harold the 93 yr old man...:howdy:
> dayam..caught out again :dohh:

I KNEW IT! :rofl:


----------



## Maddiee

thanks for being honest ;) lol


----------



## EmandBub

Haha!
That just made my day! :blush: 
Genius! x


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I keep seeing threads about formspring,
what is it? is it like facebook ?:wacko:


----------



## trashit

its an application on facebook where people can go on and ask you anonymously or unanonymously questions.
Ahhh Kris, can i marry you? Only; I'm not really who i say i am either. I'm not too far away from your age.


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Ah a lady doesnt tell aye?
Yeh cool...my wife was killed in a terrible shoe-lace-tieing accident so im free...
vegas? xxx


----------



## samface182

:rofl: you two are nuts!


----------



## AP

thedailymail said:


> Do you think it could be that '13' year old girl that got found out to be fake a few weeks ago? You know the one with pictures of a baby called 'olivia' but the pics were from google?! X

haha i missed her swearing, but i could have sworn they were google pics and would have bet the one in her siggie was actually a Reborn Doll and she didnt realise while nicking them.


----------



## trashit

Ahh no, i cant travel abroad, im banned from leaving Glamorgan.


----------



## aob1013

sb22 said:


> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> Do you think it could be that '13' year old girl that got found out to be fake a few weeks ago? You know the one with pictures of a baby called 'olivia' but the pics were from google?! X
> 
> haha i missed her swearing, but i could have sworn they were google pics and would have bet the one in her siggie was actually a Reborn Doll and she didnt realise while nicking them.Click to expand...

That girl :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

thedailymail said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> Do you think it could be that '13' year old girl that got found out to be fake a few weeks ago? You know the one with pictures of a baby called 'olivia' but the pics were from google?! X
> 
> haha i missed her swearing, but i could have sworn they were google pics and would have bet the one in her siggie was actually a Reborn Doll and she didnt realise while nicking them.Click to expand...
> 
> That girl :dohh:Click to expand...

omg i didnt see any of this but dont tel me the girl ur talkin about had that reallly small baby as her dp n then on her signiture a pic of her in a leather jacket i think with her bf with dark hair?x


----------



## veganmum2be

thedailymail said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> Do you think it could be that '13' year old girl that got found out to be fake a few weeks ago? You know the one with pictures of a baby called 'olivia' but the pics were from google?! X
> 
> haha i missed her swearing, but i could have sworn they were google pics and would have bet the one in her siggie was actually a Reborn Doll and she didnt realise while nicking them.Click to expand...
> 
> That girl :dohh:Click to expand...

ooh, i remember seeing her posts and thought there was something fishy, didn't know she was found to be a fake, how did that come out can i ask? xxxxxxx


----------



## trashit

which girl was that?


----------



## ~RedLily~

that girl chloe who was 13 and had a baby called olivia who was premature or somthing. she ended up having different pics of babies, one had her ears pierced another had very olive skin and her profile pic was of charlotte church and her baby.


----------



## bbyno1

omg yh i think i got the right 1!
was her bfs name gavin or something ?
geez! why soo many fakes! why would u honestly waste your time!x


----------



## veganmum2be

lol yeah, i just searched it.
lmao how stupid can one person be.


----------



## trashit

oh fuck, i thought you meant the American one that had the little girl, i got told she was fake too. How many members of the mafia are on here? Dear.


----------



## bbyno1

woah i use 2 always comment on how cute that baby was!
now i feel like sucha fool lol x


----------



## Vickie

per forum rules and TOS 



> You may not post about or on behalf of any banned member using the forum posting, private messages, signatures, and e-mail features.

can we keep the topic off of previously banned members please? All talking about them does is give them the attention they want :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

lol sorry its just so hard not to when u get to see people posting n get to know peoples faces then one day u come on to find out they r fake..its abit like..what :/
but no more said x


----------



## pinkribbon

What's formspring? sorry if that's already been answered


----------



## EmandBub

It's an online profile where people can ask you questions anonymously. :)
Don't really know how to explain it.. :blush: x


----------



## pinkribbon

I can't understand why anyone would be immature enough to write that on someone else's profile... especially not anyone from this site, everyone always seems supportive to each other when I post.

Just ignore them, not worth the worry :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

whoever said that is a loser! lol


----------



## EmandBub

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> whoever said that is a loser! lol

:haha: x


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> Ohh i just got a very pleasant 'question' too...
> 
> "Why did u keep that baby? Id hav got rid of it by now."
> 
> I responded with -
> 
> "Why did you keep that ugly face? I'd have cut it off by now.
> ask me stupid questions, i'll give you stupid answers."

hahaa they got TOLD!



KrisKitten said:


> i have a confession to make guys...
> tis i Harold the 93 yr old man...:howdy:
> dayam..caught out again :dohh:

:rofl: thought as much!


----------

